# As400 WRKQRY



## jcmunoz (Mar 8, 2013)

when I run a wrkqry for itemsqry after Iam done I use Call loaditmcl to load the wrkqry I run call loaditmcl application error. cee9901 unmoitored by loaditmcal at statement 0000000600, instruction x'000 this does work in our production side.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You may want to find a website that is specific to as400 issues. I know there are a few of them out there and that is where I post when I have mainframe questions.


----------



## jcmunoz (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello

I would like to ask if you tell the names of the sites you use.

Thank you


----------

